# Malaysia 2002 - Ornithoctoninae species vid



## Mark Pennell (Feb 3, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5QvdveA_Yo[/YOUTUBE]
A small video shot on location in Malaysia 2002. This piece shows the habitat and burrows of an Ornithoctoninae species.

These large funnel shaped burrows were quite shallow and the bank was loose dirt supported by large root systems.

Enjoy!

Regards
Mark

or click here


----------



## syndicate (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice Mark!thanks for posting the link


----------



## Anthony (Feb 3, 2007)

That is somthing you do not often see. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bengerno (Feb 4, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing! At least I can see them in this way.


----------



## Mark Pennell (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments! 

Here are a couple more, this time Coremiocnemis sp in the wild

tickled out of the burrow

female with eggsac

enjoy!


----------



## EDED (Feb 5, 2007)

hi Mark

is it common to see horizontal burrows in steep slope like that in the wild?


----------



## Mark Pennell (Feb 5, 2007)

EDED said:


> hi Mark
> 
> is it common to see horizontal burrows in steep slope like that in the wild?


Brian
Yes very common to find living like this. Although both species shown had burrows further back into the forest, but the greater concentrations were in the banks.

However I have found _?Lampropelma sp_ and another species in Sarawak Borneo with burrows on flat ground these were very deep around 1.5 metres

Regards
Mark


----------

